# Grayscale



## sandking (Feb 26, 2007)

Does anyone know how to make a grayscale?  Or where do I get them?


----------



## gketell (Feb 26, 2007)

What kind of greyscale are you talking about?  Just a "taper" from medium grey to white? Or black to medium grey?  Or do you want a graduated "staircase" of greys like 100%/90/80/70/60/etc?

If you have a photo editing package most of them have the ability to create a "gradient".  If your does just create a new document the size you want then set your colors to "starting grey" and "ending grey" and make a gradient from top to bottom of the document.  Then just print.  If it is true grey then even a laserjet printer will give you a nice printout.  

If you don't have software, just answer the questions above and I will try to make one for you.
GK


----------



## ChrisinOR (Feb 26, 2007)

As previously stated, a grayscale can be created using most photo editing software. Thing to know... simply changing a photo from color to grayscale generally won't create a desirable image. Usually some tweaking of the image is required. I'll post a couple examples here in a few minutes...

Chris

Alrighty...

Here's the original image:




<br />

Now here's the original image converted to grayscale:



<br />

Now here's the original picture taken in B&W mode on the camera:



<br />

Finally the edited version of the original image taken in color, converted to grayscale:



<br />

Quite a bit of difference between all the images. The converted grayscale and the B&W have few differences but when compared side by side you can see the differences.

For me, I really like the soft glow of the bottom image. Some of the clarity is lost during the difuse, however I feel the picture has a more artistic value to it. For instances where you are trying to keep the maximum amount of detail and clarity but still want the "B&W" effect, I simply recomend taking your pictures in B&W. For some reason grayscale looks less natural, IMO...

Chris


----------



## sandking (Feb 26, 2007)

Sorry for the confusion.  I was referring to a Gray Card.


----------



## DCBluesman (Feb 27, 2007)

http://www.bhphotovideo.com/bnh/controller/home?O=Search&A=details&Q=&sku=101853&is=REG&addedTroughType=search


----------



## gketell (Feb 27, 2007)

Yes, B&H has many grey cards.  And they have the stepped greys for comparing your darkness (usually used in a darkroom).  But, to my knowledge, they don't have gradient grey cards/backgrounds.

As I offered earlier, if you can tell me what you want I can build it for you, if you need it.

GK


----------



## sandking (Feb 27, 2007)

Thanks Greg.  I don't need a gradient card for backgrounds.  I was looking for a gray card to put in the bottom of my photos so that when I load the picture in the computer I can use photoshop to set the Black, gray and white colors.  I saw a post of here where the person used that and it cleaned up the color nicely.


----------



## DCBluesman (Feb 27, 2007)

Joe - the link I posted above  will get you to the grey card you are looking for.  It's $3.50 plus shipping.


----------



## gketell (Feb 27, 2007)

Ahhh ok.  Yes, BHPhotovideo.com or adorama.com are your best sources for those.  
It looks like BH is out of the Kodak cards (aka cheaper).  Adorama has the GretagMacbeth mini 3-color here:
http://www.adorama.com/GHMM3SGS.html?searchinfo=gray%20card&item_no=4  

I use the Kodaks because I didn't want to spend $50+ on a GretagMacbeth.  It works great for me.  You can look in my photo gallery.  I use it to set the white balance of my camera and then I use it to set the manual exposure of the shot before I put the pen in place.

GK

GK


----------



## Chuck Key (Feb 27, 2007)

I picked up a gray card from the local Ritz Camera.  The package contains two 8x10 18% gray cards for around $10.00. 

Chuckie


----------



## bob393 (Mar 1, 2007)

Looks like you got it!


----------



## kiddo (Mar 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ChrisinOR_
> <br />As previously stated, a grayscale can be created using most photo editing software. Thing to know... simply changing a photo from color to grayscale generally won't create a desirable image. Usually some tweaking of the image is required. I'll post a couple examples here in a few minutes...
> 
> Chris
> ...



Or maybe a little of both?


----------

